# Help with grips



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Am considering purchasing either a witness elite match or stock I. My problem is with the grips, I don't like either one of them. Does anyone know if the rubber grips on my Cz-sp 01 will fit either of these cz clones? If so, problem solved, order grips from cz. If not, EAA seems to not have these grips available. Got spoiled by the rubber contoured grips on the sp-01.


----------

